# SCB rigged for DPS?



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

That's going to take a lot of speakers/amps to overcome the noise of the guns. Nice ride for sure.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

how'd those guys get on that dock with out getting wet ????


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Im not sure I would want the front gun pointing back at meâ€¦.

Cool boat


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

saw this on facebook, evidently they are using it to patrol the rio grande. These photos were taken across from a park on the Mexican side where jet skiers illegally ferry people across the border.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB Stingray 275 Widebody - Gun Boat Platform*

These are built for Texas DPS to patrol inshore waterways.

These are based off our Widebody design & can be powered w single or twin outboards.

Fishing version of this flush deck design is available.

SCB Factory


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

scb factory said:


> These are built for Texas DPS to patrol inshore waterways.
> 
> These are based off our Widebody design & can be powered w single or twin outboards.
> 
> ...


 How much for the anit potlicker options?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Bet that one takes a ton of water over the back deck in reverse! Dont pole up in ruff water


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

yall been asking for a twin engine scb. there it is. 

now when is scb gonna break the 100 mph barrier? what are results from the 330 motor?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

state of texas doing what the federal government is supposed to do! good for them, and supporting a texas business.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

scb factory said:


> These are built for Texas DPS to patrol inshore waterways.
> 
> These are based off our Widebody design & can be powered w single or twin outboards.
> 
> ...


Very cool, I saw it on your Facebook page. I'm liking the anti-potlicker option.
Looks like DPS finally realized that their Yellowfins weren't made to be a "shallow water interceptor" as they originally claimed. 
SCB, if you can say, how many of these are there and where are they being used?


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Two 240's? Nice!! They got ammo cans on, hopefully the bolts to the front facing towards the driver.....


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL...when someone posted pics of the DPS in Yellowfin boats everyone was ******* and moaning about how they were spending our tax dollars but now that they are in SCB's it's COOL :rotfl:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> LOL...when someone posted pics of the DPS in Yellowfin boats everyone was ******* and moaning about how they were spending our tax dollars but now that they are in SCB's it's COOL :rotfl:


I agree. Most of the boats that the game wardens ran in SC were seized boats. I guess TPWD must make a lot of money though. Glad to see they supporting local businesses though.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> I agree. Most of the boats that the game wardens ran in SC were seized boats. I guess TPWD must make a lot of money though. *Glad to see they supporting local businesses though.*


Absolutely and that is a pretty mean looking boat!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> LOL...when someone posted pics of the DPS in Yellowfin boats everyone was ******* and moaning about how they were spending our tax dollars but now that they are in SCB's it's COOL :rotfl:


I recall people complaining that a 36' offshore boat was a dumbass choice for a shallow river boat.

I hope they start burning some bullet's through those M240's.


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

This thing is awesome. Nice work SCB.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I recall people complaining that a 36' offshore boat was a dumbass choice for a shallow river boat.


Yeah...I'm sure that's what it was all about :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

What happened to those monster Yellowfins the DPS bought? (doh, I should read the whole thread first I guess). 

Wonder if they will be auctioning off the Yellowfins at some point? What a waste.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

they're running those in the ICW down here by corpus


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> they're running those in the ICW down here by corpus


giving speeding tickets to those SCB guys? :cheers:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yams said:


> giving speeding tickets to those SCB guys? :cheers:


Doubtful...they wouldn't be able to catch those guys...until now!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

they're just looking for people hauling dope not hauling ***


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Very much digging the flush deck option, I think that will become much more common.

Also agree it's funny how with one mfgr, it is a gross waste of resources, but the other is cool because it's a local build. Would love to see what a 25' bay boat with twins gets you compared to the 36' with trips, $$ wise.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

fattyflattie said:


> Very much digging the flush deck option, I think that will become much more common.
> 
> Also agree it's funny how with one mfgr, it is a gross waste of resources, but the other is cool because it's a local build. Would love to see what a 25' bay boat with twins gets you compared to the 36' with trips, $$ wise.


I agree, although beautiful boats still a complete waste of taxpayer money. Two 300's on a bay boats is a crock.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW, I guess I can say I do own a SCB. LMAO


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> Very much digging the flush deck option, I think that will become much more common.
> 
> Also agree it's funny how with one mfgr, it is a gross waste of resources, but the other is cool because it's a local build. Would love to see what a 25' bay boat with twins gets you compared to the 36' with trips, $$ wise.


IMHO, the yellowfins being mocked was more about them claiming a 36' triple outboard offshore boat was for "shallow running". Plus the off-road tires on the trailer... plus a few other things I don't recall now.

But I also agree there is a lot of man-love for SCB on this board. Add to that all the questions about a twin 300 rigged Stingray, and I can see this thread blowing up with a lot of 2-coolers getting chubbies... LOL


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

a 27' stingray with twin 300's? yes, I have a chubbie right now. :cheers:


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

the real question is : How did those guys get out on that platform with their fishing gear? things that make you go hmmmmmm.....


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I bet they can buy 2 or 3 scb's for the cost of one yellowfin. Wile nether are cheap, one is a high end luxury item and the other is a go fast more in line with the actual needs of the job.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Funny all that bullet proofing and all you have to do is pop one round into that 300hp and its done.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Sweet looking boat.....I think he needs to come up a little on the jackplate though!


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> Funny all that bullet proofing and all you have to do is pop one round into that 300hp and its done.


 <------------ THIS... LOL... but then again, he's still got an extra 300 that'll probably still allow him to catch most boats on the bay...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Hope those guys can drive better than the DPS clowns they have running their bay rigs around. Those guys are great at seeing how shallow a boat can(NOT) run.


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

As long as they are patrolling places like Falcon Lake, Amistad and the Rio Grande to protect American citizens, they were in the ICW a few times with their Yellowfin Rig doing safety checks on boats much like the coast guard does..... We don't need a triple layer of boating safety checks. A friend of mine in PM was stopped twice at the PM jetty's once by CG next by DPS in an hour


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree with some other posts that there does seem to be some strange man-love for the SCB, either way it's over kill, I think the 30 or 50 cal on the front is fast enough and a single 300 would be sufficient


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*scb 330*

stil no answers on scb with 330 hmmm must have been disappointing


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

On The Hook said:


> I bet they can buy 2 or 3 scb's for the cost of one yellowfin. Wile nether are cheap, one is a high end luxury item and the other is a go fast more in line with the actual needs of the job.


They are both high end and both pretty fast.

There's not much "luxury" on the 36's, they are first and foremost fishing machines. Just a nice finish and components. No different than a half a dozen other boats in that price range.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

cominahead said:


> stil no answers on scb with 330 hmmm must have been disappointing


There's a video somewhere in low 90's iirc (there's so many blazing fast ones out there its hard to keep count). It was shot on a tournament morning. I do remember it blowing by other SCB's. Either way it was faaaaast.


----------



## UnoMas (Dec 15, 2009)

Kinda gives a new meaning to "Don't Mess With Texas."


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

DPS keeps some of the drug money they seize....and it's a lot. Not 100% sure but my bet is that helps fund these boats.


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Me no Alamo, me no Goliad!


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

Question... If that's a stingray and it had twin engines. How can it even raise it's motors at all with no tunnel infront of the motor!? Because each motor is on each side of the tunnel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

89rfl said:


> Question... If that's a stingray and it had twin engines. How can it even raise it's motors at all with no tunnel infront of the motor!? Because each motor is on each side of the tunnel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to guess it has a full center pod without the vented tunnel in it(or it may still be there I don't see how it will hurt anything) and the motors are mounted in the outer compression tunnels.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Correct, this boat has full center pod. No vented tunnel.

Motors are running on outside sponsons, similar to our Sport Deck.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*sport deck*

how many sport decks has scb made?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

cominahead said:


> how many sport decks has scb made?


I believe only one.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

Yams said:


> What happened to those monster Yellowfins the DPS bought? (doh, I should read the whole thread first I guess).
> 
> Wonder if they will be auctioning off the Yellowfins at some point? What a waste.


Those Yellowfins are named after DPS Troopers shot and killed in the line of duty. I seriously doubt they will be selling them anytime soon.

They use the YF's in the ICW too, so stop moaning about it. I rather see DPS than the FEDS anyday (in a dire situation where you need someone nearby with firepower)


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*sport deck*

what are performance numbers on that sport deck?


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

So what is DPS allowed to buy? A john boat with a 25hp? I don't mind these guys having the best. I don't get shot at. They do.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

bjmillet said:


> So what is DPS allowed to buy? A john boat with a 25hp? I don't mind these guys having the best. I don't get shot at. They do.


HAHAHAAAAA!!!

Well put sir


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

bjmillet said:


> So what is DPS allowed to buy? A john boat with a 25hp? I don't mind these guys having the best. I don't get shot at. They do.


I'm with you! For what they do they deserve to be ridding in the best!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree...I would rather them have the best than those breaking the law. I have no problem with the Yellowfins or the SCB.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I just saw the stingray on this thread on the Shaun hannity show


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Saw it.*



railbird said:


> I just saw the stingray on this thread on the Shaun hannity show


Quick shot, but looked like she was chomping on the bit & pacing next to that YF.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Link to the Hannity Interview.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...rning-things-here-today-that-i-never-knew-of/


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

How fast does it run?


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll be the first to condem government excess, but the border problem is one area I don't think this country allocates near the resources and focus it deserves. Congrats to Eric and team for supplying what appears to be a quality product that hopefully helps our guys trying to secure the border and keep our communities safe. Something for SCB to be really proud of IMO.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB Stingray 275 Widebody Gun Boat - more pics*

Texas Gov Rick Perry approved


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

scb factory said:


> Texas Gov Rick Perry approved


I saw some pictures of him on it, I think. I just wanna know how he kept his hair that pretty at 80MPH.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Only one power-pole


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I bet their Yeti doesn't get stolen


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like they already dinged up the fiberglass a bit.


----------



## Capt. Dually (Mar 29, 2014)

Cypress jaws said:


> the real question is : How did those guys get out on that platform with their fishing gear? things that make you go hmmmmmm.....


Umm...waded. Don't you know that SCB is running in ankle deep water. Just like everyone else's boat can.

Stay on 'em. D


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice ride for sure. I want one!!


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> Only one power-pole


Not much wind or current in the Rio where they run..I like it, kinda looks like it's giving the finger.


----------

